# La mort de Gilles Deleuze et d'Yitzhak Rabin... lien?



## iDiot (18 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Voila, je suis occupé à faire mon travail de fin d'année sur un philosophe de mon choix, et j'ai choisis, comme vous vous en doutez... Gilles Deleuze. J'ai quelques biographies, et sur 2 de celles ci, on précise que Mr Deleuze s'est suicidé le 4 novembre 1995, le même jour de l'assassinat d'Yitzhak Rabin... mais on ne dit nul part si c'est un hasard ou véritablement la cause de son suicide... Quelqu'un aurait il une réponse? 

Merci et bonne fin d'apres midi.


----------



## rezba (18 Mai 2005)

Tu rigoles ou quoi ?
Les raisons du suicide de Giles Deleuze, malade et rendu impotent par la souffrance et la maladie, n'ont rien à voir avec une cause extérieure. Elles sont contenues et explicitées dans l'½uvre même de Deleuze, qui passa beaucoup de temps à discuter du rapport à la mort, comme tout bon spinoziste qu'il était devenu.


----------



## iDiot (18 Mai 2005)

C'est donc la maladie qui l'a poussé à se suicider? De quelle maladie était-il atteint? 

Pour un spinoziste, le suicide est étonnant, non? " Tout être vivant cherche à se perpétuer dans son être, et ne peut donc pas vouloir cesser d'être. " Qu'en penses tu?


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> C'est donc la maladie qui l'a poussé à se suicider? De quelle maladie était-il atteint?
> 
> Pour un spinoziste, le suicide est étonnant, non? " Tout être vivant cherche à se perpétuer dans son être, et ne peut donc pas vouloir cesser d'être. " Qu'en penses tu?




Voir ici en ce qui concerne sa maladie. 
Pour ce qui est de ton autre question, à mon avis avancer les raisons du suicide d'un homme alors qu'il n'a pas trouvé bon de les faire connaître, que je sache, est purement spéculatif.


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2005)

*Je traduis pour les masses populassières qui nous déchriffrent par milliers :*

*C'EST PAS BEAU !

CACA !

Enfin, perso j'm'en contrecogne avec une patte d'alligator femelle qu'on spécule (ou autre mot en "ule" dont la sonorité chante à mes chastes oreilles...) sur le mort de j'sais pas qui, qu'écrivait des bouquins parce qu'il connaissait pas les forums...
*


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *Enfin, perso j'm'en contrecogne avec une patte d'alligator femelle...*



Qu'on le veuille ou non, ce garçon a un don pour trouver des images qui frappent l'imagination.


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> qui frappent l'imagination.



Entre autre...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Entre autre...



  :love:


----------



## valoriel (18 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Entre autre...


Aussi ... :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2005)

Toi... tout ce qui te court derrière ne t'a pas encore rattrappé....


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toi... tout ce qui te court derrière ne t'a pas encore rattrappé....



Comme disait la jeune mariée...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2005)

Putain je viens de voir maintenant, Rabin, il avait un super prénom pour le Scrabble...


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Putain je viens de voir maintenant, Rabin, il avait un super prénom pour le Scrabble...


T'as pas droit aux noms propres au scrabble, même si ils s'écrivent comme ils s'éternuent...


----------



## brome (18 Mai 2005)

Dommage qu'il n'y ait que les noms communs qui soient acceptés.

Sinon, avec des noms d'acteurs ou de cinéastes, genre Zang Zi Yi ou Chow Yun Fat, y'aurait moyen de scorer.


----------



## iDiot (19 Mai 2005)

Si on m'avait dit que ça allait partir en sucette comme ça... Pas moyen d'être sérieux plus de 2 minutes sur ce forum


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Si on m'avait dit que ça allait partir en sucette comme ça... Pas moyen d'être sérieux plus de 2 minutes sur ce forum



Tu ne savais pas que ce n'était pas un forums littéraire ici ?   

_P.S : en parlant de la mort de Rabin, tu connais le bouquin sur le code secret de la Bible ?_
On y croit ou non, mais le livre est passionnant.


----------



## iDiot (19 Mai 2005)

J'avais cru remarquer... mais, qui ne tente rien n'a rien... j'ai eu la réponse à ma 1er et 2eme questions   C'est deja pas mal non?  Quant au bouquin, il me tente... bien que je ne vois pas le lien avec Rabin :mouais:


----------



## MrStone (19 Mai 2005)

Arf, c'est pourtant évident ! 
Deux définitions et tu vas comprendre : 
1) Rabbin : chef religieux, ministre du culte juif
2) Kabbale : traduction juive donnant une interprétation mystique et allégorique de l'Ancien Testament

Monsieur Rabin étudiait donc la Kabbale de manière intensive. Il a ainsi réussi à percer le code secret de la Bible, et il en a fait un bouquin (la preuve est donnée plus haut).
C'est pour ça qu'il s'est fait zigouiller.

Simple, non ?
:rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Quant au bouquin, il me tente... bien que je ne vois pas le lien avec Rabin :mouais:




Lis-le, tu comprendras  


_P.S : Mr Stone, are you sure de ce que tu dis là ? L'étude de la Kabbale te fais tourner la tête...  _


----------



## rezba (19 Mai 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> C'est donc la maladie qui l'a poussé à se suicider? De quelle maladie était-il atteint?
> 
> Pour un spinoziste, le suicide est étonnant, non? " Tout être vivant cherche à se perpétuer dans son être, et ne peut donc pas vouloir cesser d'être. " Qu'en penses tu?




Qu'est-ce que j'en pense ? Je pense d'abord qu'il n'y a pas de condamnation du suicide chez Spinoza, simplement cette idée que le suicide n'est pas rationnel, ou alors qu'il ne peut dépendre que de causes extérieures qui pousseraient le suicidé à commettre un acte. Soit. Déresponsabilisons l'auteur de l'acte. 
Mais la question se pose, en fait, sur une partie non questionnée de la phrase de Spinoza que tu mets en exergue : "vivant". "Tout être_ vivant_ cherche..."
Qu'en est-il lorsqu'on s'interroge soi-même sur cette qualité de vivant?
Lorsque la maladie nous ronge à un point inéluctable, peut-on, à un moment, considérer que le vivant qui est en nous n'est plus qu'une trace, un état physique, une pauvreté de l'être ? 
Beaucoup de malades en stade terminal interrogent leur qualité de "vivant". Et ces interrogations les amènent à faire le bilan de ce qu'ils ont été et de ce qui leur reste à faire. Ces interrogations peuvent alors les amener à se considérer comme plus mort que vivant, et donc à considérer que leur perpétuation "dans leur être" n'a plus de sens, ou plus d'utilité. Et donc à faire tomber la barrière spinoziste. C'est une autre mécanique du suicide, aujourd'hui énormément travaillée par les équipes de recherche en soins palliatifs.


----------



## p4bl0 (21 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que j'en pense ? Je pense d'abord qu'il n'y a pas de condamnation du suicide chez Spinoza, simplement cette idée que le suicide n'est pas rationnel, ou alors qu'il ne peut dépendre que de causes extérieures qui pousseraient le suicidé à commettre un acte. Soit. Déresponsabilisons l'auteur de l'acte.
> Mais la question se pose, en fait, sur une partie non questionnée de la phrase de Spinoza que tu mets en exergue : "vivant". "Tout être_ vivant_ cherche..."
> Qu'en est-il lorsqu'on s'interroge soi-même sur cette qualité de vivant?
> Lorsque la maladie nous ronge à un point inéluctable, peut-on, à un moment, considérer que le vivant qui est en nous n'est plus qu'une trace, un état physique, une pauvreté de l'être ?
> Beaucoup de malades en stade terminal interrogent leur qualité de "vivant". Et ces interrogations les amènent à faire le bilan de ce qu'ils ont été et de ce qui leur reste à faire. Ces interrogations peuvent alors les amener à se considérer comme plus mort que vivant, et donc à considérer que leur perpétuation "dans leur être" n'a plus de sens, ou plus d'utilité. Et donc à faire tomber la barrière spinoziste. C'est une autre mécanique du suicide, aujourd'hui énormément travaillée par les équipes de recherche en soins palliatifs.


 Et là, tu vois l'ambiance, tu l'as cassé ! 


LoL !


----------



## rezba (22 Mai 2005)

Si j'avais vraiment voulu casser l'ambiance, j'aurais parlé sur un ton moins impersonnel.


----------



## hegemonikon (22 Mai 2005)

Il est souvent malaisé de trouver un philosophe en pleine adéquation avec ses propres théories.

Deleuze, spinoziste (si ce terme a un sens de nos jours) se suicide ? Et alors: si tu veux sourire en pensant à l'ironie du sort je te recommande la lecture du (bon) ouvrage de François Dosse sur l'histoire du structuralisme 

Le suicide est un thème important dans les philosophies déterministes, mais au sens philosophique celà demeure toujours une "lâcheté": même chez les stoïciens  pour qui le suicide est un signe (davantage qu'une preuve) de suprême liberté, il est toujours condamné sauf dans des cas que l'on pourrait qualifier d'hyper-responsabilité: pour un stoïcien se suicider parcequ'on souffre et que l'on se sait à l'article de la mort ou par chagrin d'amour & désespoir est une hérésie, la seule raison valable est le suicide moral: celui que l'on pratique afin de ne pas devoir commettre un acte que l'on juge injuste et pourtant inéluctable.

Un concept bien éloigné du nôtre.


----------



## iDiot (26 Mai 2005)

Et oui... je suis de retour avec mon sujet pourris 

Voila, je suis entrain "d'analyser" un "texte" (c'est plutot une interview) de Deleuze. Et la, je bloque sur un paragraphe... L'interview se porte sur le livre : " Qu'est-ce que la philosophie? "

Voila le paragraphe :

Le journaliste :  _Contre cette idée de la communication, de la philosophie comme « dialogue », vous proposez « l&#8217;image de la pensée » que vous intégrez dans un cadre beaucoup plus général. C&#8217;est ce que vous appelez une « géo-philosophie ». Ce chapitre est au c½ur de votre livre. C&#8217;est à la fois une philosophie politique et presque une philosophie de la nature.
_
Deleuze : Il y a bien des raisons pour que la philosophie naisse dans les cités grecques et se poursuive dans les sociétés capitalistes occidentales. Mais ce sont des *raisons contingentes*, le principe de raison est un *principe de raison contingente et non nécessaire*. C&#8217;est parce que ces formations des foyers d&#8217;immanence, se présentent comme des sociétés d&#8217;« amis » (compétition, rivalité) et entraînent une promotion de l&#8217;opinion. Or ces *trois* *traits fondamentaux* définissent seulement les conditions historiques de la philosophie ; la philosophie comme devenir est en relation avec eux mais ne d&#8217;y réduit pas, elle est d&#8217;une autre nature. Elle ne cesse de mettre en question ses propres conditions. *Si ces questions de géo-philosophie ont beaucoup d&#8217;importance, c&#8217;est parce que penser ne se fais pas dans les catégories du sujet et de l&#8217;objet, mais dans un rapport variable du territoire et de la terre.* 

Les éléments en gras sont ceux sur lequel je cale un peu... 

- Qu'est ce exactement des raisons contingentes? 
- Pourquoi sont elles non nécessaire?
- Quels sont ces trois traits fondamentaux? 
- Et la dernniere phrase... que veut il dire? 

Merci de m'aider...


----------

